# Parts Aint Parts



## Schwinny (Jun 1, 2022)

These pics are from an Ebay sale that is completely out-to-lunch considering all the attachment parts have been pirated and sold. Especially the stem bolt washer that cant be replaced without making your own. Not to mention the stem itself is damaged to the point it can't be used without putting the rider in danger... (hope its not a member here... sorry)
But it does spark a couple questions Ive had before.

I have two of these track stems, the stem itself is marked Schwinn in Script on both sides at the top of the stem where it extends out for the bar slide. One knuckle is marked Schwinn also, and one is unmarked.
Ive seen the knuckles unmarked, marked Schwinn and marked "Dural." Ive never seen the stem itself unmarked
But...
In researching my MacLean, there is a pic that is a not good pic on the front of an early catalog that shows a MacLean with what appears to be a similar track stem. (shown below)

So my question is, Did someone make these for Schwinn? Will we find them on other bikes?
Who is the maker? Did Schwinn make them and sell them to other builders unmarked?


----------

